

Design of machine intelligence must read - mbalib

Design of machine intelligence must read<p>[1 paradox]Why 0.999... is not equal to 1?<p>Written in 2012<p>The current mathematic theory tells us, 1&#62;0.9, 1&#62;0.99, 1&#62;0.999, ..., but at last it says 1=0.999..., a negation of itself (Proof 0.999... =1: 1/9=0.111..., 1/9x9=1, 0.111...x9=0.999..., so 1=0.999...). So it is totally a paradox, name it as 【1 paradox】. You see this is a mathematic problem at first, actually it is a philosophic problem. Then we can resolve it. Because math is a incomplete theory, only philosophy could be a complete one. The answer is that 0.999... is not equal to 1. Because of these reasons:<p>1. The infinite world and finite world.<p>We live in one world but made up of two parts: the infinite part and the finite part. But we develop our mathematic system based on the finite part, because we never entered into the infinite part. Your attention, God is in it.<p>......<p>相关阅读
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
★悖论问题的统一解
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
★星际争霸1的AI设计思路：以人族开局为例
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]AI游戏的发端<p>More info, two other download points(written in Chinese):
(1)speedyshare.com/DQz9y/AiforSC.rar
(2)filerio.in/kw4cl2l2y3qi
======
mbalib
[http://devsbuild.it/forum/industry-discussion/general-
develo...](http://devsbuild.it/forum/industry-discussion/general-development-
debate/4498)

